# Whole Home flakiness with HR34



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a HR34, HR22, and a HR21, as well as three H24 receivers. My "uptime" with my HR22 and HR21 in regards to whole home access is 100% - but I've found my HR34 to be flakey. Sometimes I get "We are having trouble accessing this program, would you like to try again" and other times it does work - haven't figured out any pattern. I am on a SWM16 with the HR34 using the entire #1 connection and the other devices on the #2 connection with a DirecTV 8 way. I've tried different cable configurations and it doesn't seem to help. The problem seems to go away for a while if a do a whole bunch of resets (both DVRs and receivers), but then returns a while later. Suggestions?


----------



## thepoloman33 (Jun 20, 2006)

RobertSeattle said:


> I have a HR34, HR22, and a HR21, as well as three H24 receivers. My "uptime" with my HR22 and HR21 in regards to whole home access is 100% - but I've found my HR34 to be flakey. Sometimes I get "We are having trouble accessing this program, would you like to try again" and other times it does work - haven't figured out any pattern. I am on a SWM16 with the HR34 using the entire #1 connection and the other devices on the #2 connection with a DirecTV 8 way. I've tried different cable configurations and it doesn't seem to help. The problem seems to go away for a while if a do a whole bunch of resets (both DVRs and receivers), but then returns a while later. Suggestions?


I have an HR34 and two HR20s.

I've been seeing the exact same message "We are having trouble accessing this program, would you like to try again" when trying to access content on the HR34 from either of my HR20s. I'm using unsupported ethernet MRV. Maybe that is the issue?

I've found that rebooting the HR34 seems to clear the error message.

Are you using DECA for MRV?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe the first thing to check is run a system test and see if there are any errors.
Next might be to look at the DECA networking status, which can be accessed through the front panel, by pressing guide & the right arrow [may take a few tries] which will show a menu with coax on the left. Selecting this runs a test for loss between all the DECAs and the next test [Phy Mesh] shows a matrix of the node to node performance.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

thepoloman33 said:


> I have an HR34 and two HR20s.
> 
> I've been seeing the exact same message "We are having trouble accessing this program, would you like to try again" when trying to access content on the HR34 from either of my HR20s. I'm using unsupported ethernet MRV. Maybe that is the issue?
> 
> ...


IMHO, I wouldn't spend too much time checking your network. From what I've seen this problem appears to be with the software in the HR34 itself. Some software releases are better, some worst when it comes to this probem.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm DECA. As another poster mentioned, it might be a HR34 Software issue and I just need to hold on until an update comes out that fixes this. When I did call DirecTV about this the only thing they offered me was to visit Resetville...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobertSeattle said:


> I'm DECA. As another poster mentioned, it might be a HR34 Software issue and I just need to hold on until an update comes out that fixes this. When I did call DirecTV about this the only thing they offered me was to visit Resetville...


Rad has had one of these for a long time, so he knows them pretty well.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

By the way, who is the "We" the device referring to? Is the HR34 Sentient?


----------



## sloh002832 (Nov 6, 2011)

When they were getting ready to launch the 34 we had training on how to install them the wayh the was designed to see all other dvrs on an mrv network however it is not supposed to be able to be seen by the other dvrs on the network that is probably wat your seeing


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

"sloh002832" said:


> was designed to see all other dvrs on an mrv network however it is not supposed to be able to be seen by the other dvrs on the network that is probably wat your seeing


That is exactly the opposite of what I was seeing. My 34 would not "see" 2 of my other DVR's ( a 21 and 24), but they could see it and play its programs Reboot did not fix it so I changed its IP address and that took care of it. (I run static.)


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

RobertSeattle said:


> I have a HR34, HR22, and a HR21, as well as three H24 receivers. My "uptime" with my HR22 and HR21 in regards to whole home access is 100% - but I've found my HR34 to be flakey. Sometimes I get "We are having trouble accessing this program, would you like to try again" and other times it does work - haven't figured out any pattern. I am on a SWM16 with the HR34 using the entire #1 connection and the other devices on the #2 connection with a DirecTV 8 way. I've tried different cable configurations and it doesn't seem to help. The problem seems to go away for a while if a do a whole bunch of resets (both DVRs and receivers), but then returns a while later. Suggestions?


A couple of simple things to look at. Make sure any unused ports on the splitters are terminated. This includes cable from splitters that are connected, but going to wall plugs are not used. Second verify that all receivers have a unique IP addresses assigned and are on the same subnet.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

sloh002832 said:


> When they were getting ready to launch the 34 we had training on how to install them the wayh the was designed to see all other dvrs on an mrv network however it is not supposed to be able to be seen by the other dvrs on the network that is probably wat your seeing


HUH???? Maybe I'm not understanding your post due to all the typos but are you saying the HR34 was not designed to be seen by other DVR's on the network?

You may be misunderstanding your training or your trainer is in need of retraining. I have an idea where that misunderstanding might come from though. If the HR34 had any RVU clients attached to the network regular DVR's would not see the RVU clients but they will definitely see the HR34 through MRV just as any other receiver does and the HR34 will see those DVR's as well.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> You may be misunderstanding your training or your trainer is in need of retraining. I have an idea where that misunderstanding might come from though. If the HR34 had any RVU clients attached to the network regular DVR's would not see the RVU clients but they will definitely see the HR34 through MRV just as any other receiver does and the HR34 will see those DVR's as well.


I wonder if he is referring to the idea that the 34 when conceptualized, was meant only to serve other RVU clients and not be part of what we know as MRV. I think this was the plan for quite a while until someone woke up and made the unit completely MRV compatible.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Herdfan said:


> I wonder if he is referring to the idea that the 34 when conceptualized, was meant only to serve other RVU clients and not be part of what we know as MRV. I think this was the plan for quite a while until someone woke up and made the unit completely MRV compatible.


I would have to say that is 100% correct  however he states he learned that during his training. I can imagine him going to a customers home and telling them "it won't work with your configuration." Having some knowledge of DirecTV's "train the trainer" trickle down technology I can see that incorrect knowledge spreading exponentially. :lol:

I think he just misunderstood or slept through "part deux" when they explained the original plan and how it may have changed.


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

I am having the same problem. On my HR34 I can see my own list but occasional lose the ability to see the recordings from my HR20. When this happens, all of my H21s can only see my HR20. I run the status test on the HR34 Whole Home and it says no network DVRs available. I have found that if I unplug the SWM power and plug right back in, it restores the connection to all of them. I also occasional get the retry message when accessing my HR34 from one of my H21s. Any suggestions? Wait for an update?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jlangner said:


> I am having the same problem. On my HR34 I can see my own list but occasional lose the ability to see the recordings from my HR20. When this happens, all of my H21s can only see my HR20. I run the status test on the HR34 Whole Home and it says no network DVRs available. I have found that if I unplug the SWM power and plug right back in, it restores the connection to all of them. I also occasional get the retry message when accessing my HR34 from one of my H21s. Any suggestions? Wait for an update?


The SWiM actually has nothing to do with the DECA/coax networking, so this sounds like it's triggering the HR34 to resync with the DECA.
What happens if you try running a system test on the HR34?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

jlangner said:


> I am having the same problem. On my HR34 I can see my own list but occasional lose the ability to see the recordings from my HR20. When this happens, all of my H21s can only see my HR20. I run the status test on the HR34 Whole Home and it says no network DVRs available. I have found that if I unplug the SWM power and plug right back in, it restores the connection to all of them. I also occasional get the retry message when accessing my HR34 from one of my H21s. Any suggestions? Wait for an update?


 I've seen that issue often. Rebooting the boxes that cannot be seen always fixed it.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I've decided to wait about another six months before adding an HR34 to my Whole Home Network. They should have the bugs out of them by then.


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The SWiM actually has nothing to do with the DECA/coax networking, so this sounds like it's triggering the HR34 to resync with the DECA.
> What happens if you try running a system test on the HR34?


Normally no error comes up. If I run while having the problem, usually error 48 comes up:

"Home Network Interference Problem - The receiver has reduced network performance. If you are having problems viewing recordings from this receiver, please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000 and report the diagnostic code displayed above. Diagnostic Code: 48 H / HR 24s and higher only"


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jlangner said:


> Normally no error comes up. If I run while having the problem, usually error 48 comes up:
> 
> "Home Network Interference Problem - The receiver has reduced network performance. If you are having problems viewing recordings from this receiver, please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000 and report the diagnostic code displayed above. Diagnostic Code: 48 H / HR 24s and higher only"


So what I was wondering was if after getting this error does it then work?
If not the at this time it would be worth running the coax network test to see what is triggering this error.
Pressing the guide and right arrow buttons [both at the same time] on the front panel will bring up a menu, with coax on the left.
Selecting this runs a loss test between all the DECA "nodes".
Next is a Phy Mesh test that is what triggers this error, and shows a matrix between each node, for the transmit & receive rates.


----------



## jamsys (Oct 28, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Where exactly, meaning physically within your system, is the power inserter located??
I have seen something similar to this (except without the 34) 
Changing the location of the power inserter like making sure it is not behind the splitter or getting a 2 way splitter and run power inserter on powered leg with a terminator on the "signal to ird" port and run coax from other leg of the 2 way to the receiver.
May fix the low network performance issue and or main issue as stated above


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DaaQ said:


> Where exactly, meaning physically within your system, is the power inserter located??
> I have seen something similar to this (except without the 34)
> Changing the location of the power inserter like making sure it is not behind the splitter or getting a 2 way splitter and run power inserter on powered leg with a terminator on the "signal to ird" port and run coax from other leg of the 2 way to the receiver.
> May fix the low network performance issue and or main issue as stated above


I'm not sure it's the same thing, but what you're referring to is this:









I don't think this causes poor Phy Mesh rates, but does cause problems.


----------

